# hydostatic transmission



## wes1886 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a spare transmission from a bolens HT23 tractor. Is it possible to get this unit rebuilt. I was told the bearings in the unit are shot but everything else is good. Is it still posible to get a new hydrostatic?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The transshould have an I.D. tag/label,on it.It's more than likely it will be a Hydro-gear trans.Using the model # off the tag,and a picture of the trans,you should be able to get parts for it.


----------

